# Kabel Deutschland mit Fritz!Box 7490?



## DrFlyyy (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich bin auf dem Gebiet der Routerauswahl leider etwas überfragt... Ich habe Internet und Telefonie 100 von KD, funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut. Allerdings bin ich mit meinem Router nicht zufrieden. 
Habe den Kabelrouter "CBN CH6640E".  Das WebOS vom Router ist ziemlich spärlich und das Teil sowieso eine Katastrophe. Eben ein Billigrouter vom Feinsten. 
Also wollte ich mir nun eine Fritzbox anschaffen. Habe an die 7490 gedacht. Da ich unerfahren auf dem Gebiet bin, habe ich mich, bevor ich mir das Ding kaufe, natürlich im Internet belesen und somit herausgefunden, dass der Anschluss einer Fritzbox direkt so garnicht möglich ist und man das Teil an den Kabelrouter/Modem klemmen muss. Über den Bridge-Modus, den man im KD-Portal aktivieren kann.
Meine Frage ist nun, ob das wirklich sein muss? Kann ich mir nicht einfach die Fritzbox kaufen und das Ding an das Koaxialkabel, dass aus meiner Buchse hängt, schrauben? Wieso brauche ich denn den alten Router dafür und warum macht Kabel Deutschland da Probleme?
Ich brauche auf jeden Fall einen neuen Router, denn der Standard-Router erfüllt nicht meine Erwartungen.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mich auf dem Gebiet beraten und mir mitteilen, wie ich nun fortfahren soll.

LG


----------



## DrSin (13. Januar 2016)

Die Fritzbox 6490 sollte die richtige Wahl sein, da diese einen Koax-Anschluß hat. Allerdings musst du dann mit KD klären, dass die dir die FB provisionieren.


----------



## DrFlyyy (13. Januar 2016)

Wieso muss ich das? Kann ich die nicht einfach kaufen, anschließen und konfigurieren und dann ist gut?


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2016)

Die Box kannst Du höchstens hinter das andere Teil hängen, aber nicht direkt an den Kabelanschluss. Die Box ist für DSL-Anschlüsse gedacht. Eine FB für Kabelanschlüsse kannst Du auch nicht eben mal so dranhängen. Der Betreiber muss das Endgerät - vereinfacht gesagt - bei sich im System für Deinen Anschluss hinterlegen (wie der Vorposter schon schrieb), sonst passiert gar nichts.


----------



## DrSin (13. Januar 2016)

Nein, kannst du nicht. Vereinfacht gesagt muss von KD die Konfiguration deines Anschlusses in die Fritzbox (in dem Fall halt die 6490) eingespielt werden (Provising). 
Darin sind enthalten wer du bist, wie schnell du Surfen darfst usw...
Klar kannst du auch eine 7490 nutzen, dann musst du aber weiterhin das Modem von KD nutzen.


----------



## HisN (13. Januar 2016)

Da KD Dir die Zugangsdaten von Deiner Internet-Telefonie nicht mitteilen wird, ist es schwierig IP-Telefone ohne die Box von KD zu betreiben. Klar kannst Du die andere Fritzbox hinter die KD-Box hängen. Aber die Telefone .... die leider nicht.


----------



## DrSin (13. Januar 2016)

Frag doch ein bei KD / Vodafone nach, ob du mit deinem Anschluss die FB 6490 nutzen kannst und wenn ja, ob du die evtl. vergünstigt bekommst.
Ich hab das mal bei Unitymedia gemacht, nach einer Woche lief es dann auch


----------



## WoNkA253 (13. Januar 2016)

Gibt doch für 5€ mehr im Monat eine super Fritzbox dazu.
Hatte auch erst dein Modem nach einem Anruf und wie gesagt 5€ mehr im Monat hab ich nun die Fritzbox daheim stehen und die ist wirklich top.


----------



## DrSin (13. Januar 2016)

Das Lohnt sich ja, bei einem Kaufpreis von ca 195€ der 6490 - das wären über 3 Jahre Nutzzeit als Mietgerät, also Sinnvoll bei Garantiefällen.


----------



## WoNkA253 (13. Januar 2016)

Achja hatte ich gar nicht realisiert.
Die Box die man bei KD mieten kann ist die 6490


----------



## Hemacher (13. Januar 2016)

Kann das bestätigen, Unitymedia oder Kabel Deutschland müssen die Box freischalten.
Habe darüber mit dem Servicetechniker bei der Neuinstallation gesprochen.
Der Servicetechniker nutzt privat auch die Fritz Box


----------



## DrFlyyy (13. Januar 2016)

Ist ja eine selten dämliche Regelung. Verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht...Dann werde ich KD mal anmorsen bzgl 6490. Vielen dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## DrFlyyy (13. Januar 2016)

BTW, fällt mir gerade ein. Kann die 6490 alles, was die 7er Reihe auch kann? Selbes Interface, Paketcapture usw?


----------



## pedi (13. Januar 2016)

DrFlyyy schrieb:


> Ist ja eine selten dämliche Regelung. Verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht...Dann werde ich KD mal anmorsen bzgl 6490. Vielen dank für eure Antworten.



ich finde das ok.
wenn man bei manchen die einstellorgien z.b. bei tekomroutern mitbekommt, weiß man das zu schätzen.
bei KD/VF steckst du nötigen kabel ein plus strom und schon bist du im internet-einfacher gehts nicht.


----------



## DrSin (14. Januar 2016)

Naja ich bin letztes Jahr zur Telekom gewechselt und da geht es genauso einfach online zu gehen. Auch die danach angeschaffte Fritzbox war innerhalb von 2 min online. Zur Funktionalität der 6490 - eigentlich kann die alles was die 7390 / 7490 kann. Ob und wann die 6490 das Update mit der neuen UI bekommt weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## DrFlyyy (14. Januar 2016)

Okay. Kann mir jemand sicher sagen, ob sie zum Beispiel der Paketmitschnitt via http://fritz.box/html/capture.html/ bei der Fritz!Box 6490 funktioniert?
Übrigens - KD will dann den alten Router wiederhaben und ich soll eine Austauschgebühr von 30,- zahlen.. Als ob ich das Ding nicht selbst anschließen könnte. D.h: Wenn ich mir die FB 6490 zum 100k Tarif dazubuche, muss wohl extra ein Techniker kommen...
Werde ich dann wohl aber drauf zurückgreifen müssen.


----------



## DrSin (14. Januar 2016)

Die schicken den Techniker raus, damit der dir vor Ort die FB Provisioniert, geht meist was schneller als wenn du dich mit der Hotline rumärgern musst.

Zum Paketmitschnitt:

https://www.kdgforum.de/viewtopic.php?t=34394

Edit: wie lang läuft dein Vertrag noch? Meist werden die Anbieter sehr spendabel wenn man Kündigt  evtl. kannst du die FB raushandeln.


----------



## WoNkA253 (14. Januar 2016)

kann mich DrSin nur anschließen droh denen ruhig mit einer Kündigung bei KD funzt das meistens.
Sky ist da leider mittlerweile nicht mehr so


----------



## pedi (14. Januar 2016)

bei mir kam kein techniker als ich von 100000 auf 200000 gewechselt habe. die 6490 kam mit der post.
ein rücksendeaufkleber für die alte box ist mit dabei.


----------



## DrFlyyy (14. Januar 2016)

Okay, alles klar.
Welchen Router würdet ihr denn empfehlen bei Kabelkündigung, der dann z.B. die Netzwerkmitschnitt Fkt. hat?


----------



## DrSin (14. Januar 2016)

Warum ist dir das so wichtig? Kannst doch Wireshark am pc laufen lassen. Ich würde die Fritz Box nehmen. War lange Zeit Gegner der AVM Produkte, jetzt habe ich die 7490 und will nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## DrFlyyy (15. Januar 2016)

Ach, stimmt.  Gut, dann ist mir geholfen damit und ich bedanke mich recht herzlich bei allen.


----------

